# Popcorn ceiling



## minsy (Jan 16, 2011)

Hi...........I took some sample of the popcorn ceiling material and sent it in to be analyzed, the result was <1%Chrysotile. What does this all mean as we are thinking of removing this material and going with texture. Thanks!


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

It means there is less than 1% asbestos content. 1% is the threshold for materials to be considered asbestos containing (ACM). I would still wear a respirator to remove it, but with your test results, there will be no hassles with removal or disposal. Chrysotile is one several types of asbestos commonly used in construction products.


----------



## minsy (Jan 16, 2011)

*Popcorn Ceiling*

Maintenance 6.......Thanks for the info and I am assuming that containment should also be put up to properly do this job. Should air-quality inspection be done also? Please advice..........Thanks again!


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

If you want to put up containment to keep the dust out of the rest of the house, then it's a good idea. It is not needed for any kind of asbestos worry, since none exists. I personally, would not spend the money for air clearance sampling. 
True air sampling, as in the kind used to clear abatement projects, is not cheap. And if you do not manage the removal process and clean up the area just the same as an asbestos abatement project, the samples will be meaningless. They will show dirty air, even though it does not contain any asbestos fibers. 
Typical renovation projects are not cleaned or managed to the level that abatement projects are.


----------



## pyper (Jul 1, 2009)

Use a spray bottle to wet it down before you scrape it and there won't be any mess.:thumbsup:


----------



## stoner529 (Nov 12, 2010)

The question is, if you feel your health is still worth it or not. Should you do an air quality test. Yes. Honestly if you have it done by a professional asbestos removal company, you can't miss. It will be done properly and if you do get sick. You can sue someone over it. They also do the air quality test. To me 1% is still one percent. There is always that potential risk. it would kinda be like me telling you to put a few grains of sugar in your gas tank. would it harm it. probably not. is it a good idea. h no. 
Consider your health first. and not cost of a removal.

I am a professional and this will always be my advice.

If you need a how to video about removing non asbestos popcorn go to my website below.


----------



## minsy (Jan 16, 2011)

*Popcorn Ceiling*

Hi stoner529,
Thanks for the advice...you are absolutly right. I found out that the popcorn material has been painted over. Any advice as to the best way of scraping this painted popcorn ceiling material? I would greatly appreciate any pointers. Thanks!


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

I'm gonna guess that the popcorn ceiling in the video wasn't asbestos, since the guy scraping it off is wearing a dust mask instead of a proper respirator and no dis[posable coveralls.


----------



## stoner529 (Nov 12, 2010)

Maintenance 6 said:


> I'm gonna guess that the popcorn ceiling in the video wasn't asbestos, since the guy scraping it off is wearing a dust mask instead of a proper respirator and no dis[posable coveralls.



That is why i said "non asbestos"! . Even so. I try to avoid, knowingly scraping asbestos ceilings. As ive found, most homeowners just don't give a crap, and will do what people tell them what they want to hear.

If you tell them its bad but wear a mask and keep it wet. That was the answer they are looking for, so they will still do it. Even when i keep popcorn wet, I still get plenty of dust in my nose if i don't wear a mask. So that also means that dust is floating inside even if wear a mask. The presence stays in the air. Most asbestos companies will do several air quality tests doing this. One after and then one a few days later.


----------



## Waymo (Jan 15, 2011)

minsy said:


> Hi stoner529,
> Thanks for the advice...you are absolutly right. I found out that the popcorn material has been painted over. Any advice as to the best way of scraping this painted popcorn ceiling material? I would greatly appreciate any pointers. Thanks!



They have scrapers at Lowes will work and you'll want it on a pole, but def use water. So much easier.


----------



## stoner529 (Nov 12, 2010)

minsy said:


> Hi stoner529,
> Thanks for the advice...you are absolutly right. I found out that the popcorn material has been painted over. Any advice as to the best way of scraping this painted popcorn ceiling material? I would greatly appreciate any pointers. Thanks!



My advice- wet it. although painted it may still come off easy. Knifes on a pole work, but not very good on painted ceilings. it gouges them more. the best bet is a good 6 inch finishing knife. You get good pressure with it and it is less likely to tear stuff up. We remove this stuff all the time. poles work great for not painted popcorn.


----------



## Terrichad (Mar 16, 2011)

*Cover the popcorn with tin*

I also have ugly popcorn in a beautiful house and it does have asbestos. I have purchased tin for a old plaster ceiling from American tin (I'm not sure of the name) but it's designed to be installed over old ceilings. Material cost is around 24.00 for a 2x2 section and we would install ourselves. Is this a good or bad plan? The day i walked into the house I looked up and felt sad.


----------



## pjordan4477 (Mar 15, 2011)

Terrichad said:


> I also have ugly popcorn in a beautiful house and it does have asbestos. I have purchased tin for a old plaster ceiling from American tin (I'm not sure of the name) but it's designed to be installed over old ceilings. Material cost is around 24.00 for a 2x2 section and we would install ourselves. Is this a good or bad plan? The day i walked into the house I looked up and felt sad.


Have it removed, period!!!

Don't cover it or you could be legally liable if it hurts someone in the future. Covering it up is most certainly a way to hurt someone.


----------



## pjordan4477 (Mar 15, 2011)

@minsy

Just drywall over the popcorn ceiling, and save yourself the hassle of trying to remove it.


----------



## stoner529 (Nov 12, 2010)

Terrichad said:


> I also have ugly popcorn in a beautiful house and it does have asbestos. I have purchased tin for a old plaster ceiling from American tin (I'm not sure of the name) but it's designed to be installed over old ceilings. Material cost is around 24.00 for a 2x2 section and we would install ourselves. Is this a good or bad plan? The day i walked into the house I looked up and felt sad.



In theory, if asbestos popcorn is left undisturbed, it isn't a problem to go over. You can ask a lawyer that specializes in this stuff if you can be held responsible if you install this and someone else removes it. I see nothing wrong with going over the ceiling with the tin. but the install may be a pain.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Stoner's suggestion of a 6" finishing knife is right on. You will not get as good a job with big, wide, flexible blades... especially on a pole.

If you promise not to tell anyone, I will admit that (when possible) I use an actual garden hose run in from an outside hose bib. Of course the gun on the end sprays a very FINE mist. Works especially well with painted ceilings... somehow they seem to require a fair amount of soaking.


----------



## stoner529 (Nov 12, 2010)

Willie T said:


> Stoner's suggestion of a 6" finishing knife is right on. You will not get as good a job with big, wide, flexible blades... especially on a pole.
> 
> If you promise not to tell anyone, I will admit that (when possible) I use an actual garden hose run in from an outside hose bib. Of course the gun on the end sprays a very FINE mist. Works especially well with painted ceilings... somehow they seem to require a fair amount of soaking.


I use a garden hose with a nozzel that has an adujustable flow control with multiple settings. preferably set to mist or vertical


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

The recommended process for dealing with building products containing asbestos IN GOOD CONDITION, is encapsulation, rather than removal. If the ceiling is intact, then covering it is not an issue, provided that you don't disguise the fact that asbestos exists or try to misrepresent it to a future buyer.


----------

